# Glock 19: Gen 3, 4, or 5?



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

As the question states, which generation do you prefer? I obtained my CCL back in January 2017 and have comfortably carried the Glock 42 and the Springfield XDS 3.3 9mm. Now that i have lost about 50lbs and have figured out what clothing works best for IWB carry in the 5 o'clock position I'm ready to carry something with a higher capacity. 

The Glock 19 is what I've ddcided will most likely be my next purchase. From a reliability standpoint, which generation do you prefer?

Other firearm suggestions are apreciated.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

the gen 4 has the bugs worked out!! I have 3s and 4s no 5s yet prefer the 4


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

X2 on gen 4


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I only have the Glock 19 Gen 4. It has been flawless. I can’t say one thing bad about it.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

If you can find a 2-pin Gen 3 (circa summer 1999 import) buy it, those are early runs of the Gen 3s and are basically bombproof. I passed over one to pick up my recent addition of a 686 Plus and it was a seriously tough decision. I should've just bought them both and asked for forgiveness from the boss.

Otherwise, go with a Gen 4. The Gen 5s offer little over the 4s, but not worth the extra money you're paying, unless you want an ambi slide release and potentially coming stock with Ameriglo sights. On the 5s, especially the 19, you will also have to deal with the annoying and pointless cutout in the front of the magwell. If you were considering a 17, I'd say go with a Gen 5 because the cutout isn't as bothersome.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

bgrapala said:


> If you can find a 2-pin Gen 3 (circa summer 1999 import) buy it, those are early runs of the Gen 3s and are basically bombproof. I passed over one to pick up my recent addition of a 686 Plus and it was a seriously tough decision. I should've just bought them both and asked for forgiveness from the boss.
> 
> Otherwise, go with a Gen 4. The Gen 5s offer little over the 4s, but not worth the extra money you're paying, unless you want an ambi slide release and potentially coming stock with Ameriglo sights. On the 5s, especially the 19, you will also have to deal with the annoying and pointless cutout in the front of the magwell. If you were considering a 17, I'd say go with a Gen 5 because the cutout isn't as bothersome.


What is a 2 pin Gen 3? I have a Gen 3.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

bgrapala said:


> If you can find a 2-pin Gen 3 (circa summer 1999 import) buy it, those are early runs of the Gen 3s and are basically bombproof. I passed over one to pick up my recent addition of a 686 Plus and it was a seriously tough decision. I should've just bought them both and asked for forgiveness from the boss.
> 
> Otherwise, go with a Gen 4. The Gen 5s offer little over the 4s, but not worth the extra money you're paying, unless you want an ambi slide release and potentially coming stock with Ameriglo sights. On the 5s, especially the 19, you will also have to deal with the annoying and pointless cutout in the front of the magwell. If you were considering a 17, I'd say go with a Gen 5 because the cutout isn't as bothersome.


I will keep that in mind for my Glock 17 purchase


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Muddy said:


> What is a 2 pin Gen 3? I have a Gen 3.


I am curious please do explain


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Saugeye Tom said:


> the gen 4 has the bugs worked out!! I have 3s and 4s no 5s yet prefer the 4


Saugeye Tom can you elaborate on why you prefer the 4 over the 3? I was boarder line dead set on getting a 3 but there seems to be a lot of likes for the Gen 4. If anyone else cares to chime in please feel free to do so.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

I can't speak for the others but I've had the gen 4, 19 for a couple of years & it's been flawless.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

the_waterwolf said:


> Saugeye Tom can you elaborate on why you prefer the 4 over the 3? I was boarder line dead set on getting a 3 but there seems to be a lot of likes for the Gen 4. If anyone else cares to chime in please feel free to do so.


The gen 4 grip is a bit different and fits my hand much better


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Muddy said:


> What is a 2 pin Gen 3? I have a Gen 3.


tl;dr - 2-pin Gen 3s have stronger parts

No doubt that the Gen 3 finish is likely the best of all regardless of production time. When transitioning from the Gen 2 to the Gen 3, Glock kept the 2-pin assembly (like the Gen 5) in tact along with the milled steel extractor and firing pin. IF you can find one and compare the small parts (likely to break) to a later era Gen 3, you can see very distinct differences. The 2-pin Gen 3s have the stronger parts and are sought after by the folks that know what they're looking for. The finish is also more matte on the 2-pin and is around the time that they stopped using Tennifer for the finish to adhere to EPA standards.

All that being said, in my experience with Glock and working at a gun shop, I have only seen one that was available for purchase. I have seen 2-pin models with close to/if not over 100,000 (not a typo) rounds that have all original parts and look better than some of the Gen 4 and Gen 5 variants. As far a differences in how a 2-pin vs 3-pin Gen 3 shoot? They shoot the same and feel the same, but in the eyes of a discerning enthusiast, the differences are there. I carry a Gen 4 19 and shoot it quite frequently and have had no issues with parts breaking or major malfunctions. I shoot a Gen 3 17 in competition (stock barrel, stock recoil spring, stock firing pin) that I can say the same about.

The common Gen 3 vs. Gen 4 have small differences (recoil spring, grip texturing, bigger mag release that is reversible, etc.), but the biggest one that I notice is the polymer on the Gen 4 is softer than what is found on the Gen 3. Not many folks would notice the difference, but I cannot stand finger grooves on pistols so anytime I purchase a Glock that has them, I remove them and do my own stippling for texture. 

Glock is also planning to discontinue the Gen 4 line in favor of the Gen 5 as well. They will never discontinue the Gen 3 line, as it is the easiest to make Commiefornia compliant.


----------

